# Laptop mit DVD Brenner aufrüsten



## domione (28. November 2005)

Hallo, ich habe einen Acer Travelmate 660 mit einem normalen CD Brenner, möchte aber nun endlich umsteigen auf ein DVD Brenner Laufwerk.
Kann mir jemand einen Tip geben bei welchem man ein gutes Preis-Leistungs verhältnis hat?
Bzw. welche man überhaupt nehmen kann? Oder haben die von der größe und Bauweise eine norm?
Das Orginal von Acer kostet ja um die 200 Euro...


----------



## turboprinz (29. November 2005)

HiHo,
einen direkten Tip kann ich dir leider nicht geben, ich besitze ein Matsushita*oder so*das kann sogar DVD-RAM brennen. Ich bin damit sehr zufrieden. Du kannst logischerweise kein 3,5" Laufwerknehmen, sondern ein 2,5" bzw. SlimLine Laufwerk. Schau einfach mal bei Acer auf der HP nach, dann bist du auf der sicheren Seite was für eine Größe du brauchst!

Gruß der TURBOprinz


----------



## loetmann (29. November 2005)

Hallo, 

Wenn Du USB 2.0 oder Firewire hast kanst Du Dir auch ein externes DVD-RW holen.
ist bestimmt günstiger und kann später für andere Rechner übernommen werden.

Ein Gruß


----------



## domione (20. Dezember 2005)

Danke Leute, hab mir nun einen "slimline" brenner gekauft, die haben eh einen Standart... Blöd das ich da nicht nachgedacht habe...


----------

